# New Prop - 69 Caddy M&M Combo



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm trying to build more and spend less this year, but I just couldn't pass this prop up. 

It's a 1969 Miller-Meteor Hearse/Ambulance. I'll have pics this weekend after I pick it up. (It's 2 hours one way.)

This thing is in really great shape. Body is straight with minor surface rust. It's definately going to need a paint job, but I would have wanted to do that anyway. All the chrome and lenses are there and in good. All the glass is there but the windshield was used by some neighborhood kids for bb gun target practice.


Can't wait to see the looks on the neighbors faces


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ooooohhh...I can't wait to see it! You got a place to store it? Mine used to sit in front of my house occasionally and someone slashed all four tires on it... twice! The originals were very nie white walls, too. 

But now we have a 3-car garage that it'll actually fit in! Your neighbors are gonna love you for it!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> Ooooohhh...I can't wait to see it! You got a place to store it? Mine used to sit in front of my house occasionally and someone slashed all four tires on it... twice! The originals were very nie white walls, too.
> 
> But now we have a 3-car garage that it'll actually fit in! Your neighbors are gonna love you for it!


I currently don't have a place to store it, but looks like I'm going to have to increase storage this year anyway. I'll just move my stuff from my current storage unit to a bigger one that'll accomodate the hearse. It'll go in last of course, never know when an opportunity will arise to bring it back out.

The first place it'll more than likely end up will be the body shop. Going to talk to the guy this evening about having it painted. It was originally a metallic blue, then someone painted it white.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you lucky duck...can't wait to see pics


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Cool. We had to have quite a bit of body work on ours, as well as paint. There were some big rust areas, and someone, somewhere along the line, put a spray-on bedliner-type top on it that was done improperly and got moisture under it which caused bubbling and rusting.

we took it to Maaco and they did quite a bang-up job, removed all the rust, the crappy old top, painted it and added a new bed-liner type top. 

Good luck with it, I'm sure it'll turn out great!!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Right on, Joker! I have been in the market for a hearse too this year, but haven't yet found anything that fits my needs and price range...haha. Definitely share pics, I'm sure all of us would love to see it!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was kicking myself when I went to look at it for not taking the digitial camera, because I knew at the time I wasn't bringing it back if I bought her.

Here's a pic of another '69 M&M, and basically what I want to do as far as a flat finish:


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

I've never seen a Hearse/Ambulance before. What color are they normally. I've seen Hearse that wasn't black.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Metaluna Mutant said:


> I've never seen a Hearse/Ambulance before. What color are they normally. I've seen Hearse that wasn't black.


Originally this one was blue, but had been painted white. All the combo's I've seen/recognized where white. I'm fairly new to learning about Hearse's, Pro Cars, Coaches, or other name they're referred to as.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I can't wait to see the pictures!!


She's not a real looker, but I'm sure she'll still get a few double takes


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx

I had to show you this product.
We've been using it before it hit the market.
Greatest thing in custom paint since John Kosmoski discovered the Kandy.
Anyone can mix and spray this and achieve a beautiful flat/satin paint job.

BTW, great find on the Caddy.
I myself own a 63' series 62 coupe.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link. The guy I'm talking to just painted a late 70's SWB chevy pickup with a similar product and it's really sharp. It's a nice satin black finish. 

I'll probably have him remove the side chrome, but leave the chrome strip where the top and body meet as well as the window chrome and of course the landau bars.

I talked to him yesterday about airbrushing some ghost flames and I'm going to see if I can get him to incorporate some ghosts, skulls, demons, etc... into them. I'm hoping he can come up with something like the flame itself is pocessed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't mind if I drool, do ya? *droooooooooooooool*


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

jabberwocky said:


> http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx
> BTW, great find on the Caddy.
> I myself own a 63' series 62 coupe.


Got any pics?



Sickie Ickie said:


> Don't mind if I drool, do ya? *droooooooooooooool*


You might change your mind after you see the initial find pics, but hopefully it won't be to long before she'll be drool worthy.

I wonder how many hearse owners are on haunt forum?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

theres quite a few joker


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I know of at least 5 now, including you and myself...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was recently introduced (online) to a previous owner of my '69 M&M and he sent me this pic. Thanks Alex!

Should have more tomorrow after I pick her up.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Would look really sweet with some ghosted flames. I really like the idea of incorporating ghosts into the flames as well


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

So if you're hauling a corpse in the back, can you drive in the car pool lane?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spookineer said:


> So if you're hauling a corpse in the back, can you drive in the car pool lane?


Qualification for HOV status varies by locality, but in Dallas (Closest HOV lane I'm aware) only requires 2 occupnats. According to an online dictionary an occupant is one that occupies a position or place.

Given that I'd say yes, but the cop and/or judge might not see it that way


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's some more pics:









































More pics at http://www.studioforty5.com/haunt/thumbnails.php?album=12


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what a great death blue interior!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

lol....scary isn't it...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Just got my personalized plates for my coach. 
*
GRM RPR*

I'll post a pic after I get them put on.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good 
you have some work ahead of you..
How does it run?
? where is the spare kept ..under where the body lays?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Looks good
> you have some work ahead of you..
> How does it run?
> ? where is the spare kept ..under where the body lays?


So far I haven't been able to keep it running for very long. Need to flush fuel lines, replace fuel filter and probably drop/clean the tank. More than likely that's what I'll be doing for the 4th of July weekend. Hopefully there won't be any fireworks

Spare tire compartment is behind the front seat on the passenger side within the wall that seperates the front and rear compartments.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is awesome!
I'm truly jealous of you!
.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok....who is going to be first with the Ghostbuster jokes????


Just kidding. Looks like a great find. I hope you can get it restored quickly. On a side note, I have a friend that picked on of these up and converted it into a limo. He makes a fortune on proms, birthday parties etc... he can charge more since its a specialty limo.

Good luck!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

you have to do this.....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thumbs way up Joker....your making all of us envious!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks J..


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

What a fun project. She's a beauty - a diamond in the rough.


----------

